# gilman



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

heads up. there is a cable or wire in the river 1/2 mile or so above fall creek on the left where there is a rock wall coming out of the river. it is new in the last couple of days. it comes into the river from high up so it is more of a vertical hazard rather than river wide. we will try and get in there in the next few days to remove it.

also a large log is in the middle of the river 1-2 hundred yards above slurry pipe. if the river continue to rise it will move. check out slurry as it will probably move into the rapid. may be to big to do anything with until the river drops.

ps 1000cfs is awesome.


----------



## loosecannon (Jul 20, 2009)

yo jace! Give me a call. - Jack


----------

